

(Dis)/agree? can a site based on a premium theme be part of a dev's portfolio? - adsrikanth

I wanted to know opinions - if it's fair to put a bunch of WordPress based sites on a developer's portfolio page?
======
timjahn
As long as you're clear as to what role you played in the project, it's fine
to put anything you worked on in your portfolio.

------
michaelpinto
If you're a "production person" or "front end developer" it's not an issue,
however if on the other hand you're selling yourself as a "creative
professional" it's a bad idea. The only exception might be if you used a super
minimal theme and re-designed it from the ground up so it doesn't look
anything like the original.

------
robflynn
I have listed a site which uses a purchased/premium template before. However,
I made it quite clear that I did not do the design work that I simply did the
front end/backend coding and that someone else did the design work.

I wasn't trying to sell myself as a designer, though...

------
tilt
As long as you/he states the kind of work done (slicing, theming, adding
plugins etc) I think it's pretty fair.

